
Show HN: Barebones CSS – Minimal, responsive boilerplate for the modern web - mightyCrow
https://mightycrow.github.io/barebones-css/
======
Zekio
there is an extra </head> tag after the closing tag for the body on that site,
it bugs me

~~~
mightyCrow
Oops, will fix it. Thank you.

------
kelkes
why less instead of sass?

~~~
mightyCrow
I use less at work so use to it :)

